# Cogsy's Rupnow Vertical



## Cogsy (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm finally calling my Rupnow Vertical finished so I thought I'd make a rare post (for me) in the Finished projects area. I abandoned the idea of mounting a fan for now and I still have to attach some rubber feet to the base but otherwise it's complete.

Here's some pictures of how it turned out, plus a video of it running pretty well now. At about the 1:45 mark I hand start it for the first time ever and it idles super slowly for me. As I suspected it is quite a well balanced engine and the vibration you can hear is mainly because of the 1/4" table top with virtually no supports flapping about. With some rubber feet and a sturdy table I think it'll happily sit in one place and run all day long.


















[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRmc6s-I2Co[/ame]


Now for a big long wait til I can get back to my shed


----------



## rac37 (Mar 20, 2017)

Very nice running engine you have there. I like it. 

bob


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 20, 2017)

Congratulations Cogsy on a nice, smooth running engine.

It looks nice, too.

Well Done

--ShopShoe


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 20, 2017)

Cogsy---It's a beautiful thing. Thank you for posting.---Brian


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Mar 20, 2017)

Congratulation Cogsy 
Looks Great and Runs nice.

Thanks for the video,

DavidLloyd


----------



## Johno1958 (Mar 20, 2017)

Good one Cogsy she is a beaut 
John


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 20, 2017)

Well done Cogsy. A great runner


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Mar 21, 2017)

The moving around on table can be almost eliminated and engine more interesting to watch by a simple modification .I think Brian Rupnows design leaves room enough to do it.
If interested give me mass and dimension of  piston and conrod or a link to where I can see the plans.


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't have the mass of the piston or conrod. The conrod would be reasonably close to the plan size but the piston is made from aluminium rather than cast iron that the plans state, plus the grooves are completely different to plan as I used cast iron rings rather than the single o-ring as designed. Really though, it takes very little to hold the engine in place, even on this flimsy table (it's a weird folding table with the top folding in half and has massive overhang of the legs when set up, plus on 1/4" pine to boot). I'll source some rubber feet and then I'd guess it'll stop moving entirely.

The plans can be found in Brians' build thread, post #136 LINK.


----------



## minh-thanh (Mar 27, 2017)

I LOVE YOUR ENGINE - Cogsy !!!


----------



## de98441201 (Apr 9, 2017)

very beautiful &#65292; i also want to make one&#12290;can share the drawings &#65311;


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 10, 2017)

de98441201 said:


> very beautiful &#65292; i also want to make one&#12290;can share the drawings &#65311;



Check out this link. There is a download link for the plans in there near the end. I am the person who originally designed this engine.--Brian Rupnow
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25727


----------



## minh-thanh (May 28, 2017)

Hi Cogsy !!
Can you tell me the weight and diameter of flywheel?


----------



## Cogsy (May 29, 2017)

Not really sure on the weight. It's a bronze outer ring with aluminium centre approximately 130mm diameter to the outside. I don't really want to remove it to weigh it as it's being good and not loosening up on me at the moment. It is quite heavy though, mostly just the outer ring.


----------



## michael-au (May 29, 2017)

Well done Gogsy nice looking and great running engine


----------



## SwarfMuncher (Jun 30, 2017)

Sweet! Nicely done!


----------



## de98441201 (Sep 18, 2017)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Check out this link. There is a download link for the plans in there near the end. I am the person who originally designed this engine.--Brian Rupnow
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25727




Thank you very much&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## deeferdog (Sep 18, 2017)

Good one Cogsy, very sweet! Cheers, Peter.


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Dec 10, 2017)

Have tried to model a smooth-running variation.


Piston shall be as ligth as possible.
The Balaleika like conrod plus piston in place shall balance around crankpin hole
When this is put on crank the center of gravity of mowing parts shall be on crankshaft centerline.
It is very easy on computer CAD.
The version shown is alu piston and conrod .
Crankdisc  is steel.


----------



## pat_pending (Jan 2, 2018)

Congratulations Cogsy. Lovely engine. Looks and runs great. Think the Rupnow is tempting as a second I/C engine build for me now having seen this.


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks Pat, I was/am really pleased with how this one turned out. I would also recommend it as a great engine to build as well, although probably not as a first IC but as you've got one under your belt then you shouldn't have much trouble. My wife even lets me keep this one on display in the house (as long as I make sure it doesn't stink of fuel).


----------



## pat_pending (Jan 3, 2018)

Right thats settled. The Rupnow is my next build. Do you happen to know where I could get the latest version of the plans from? Are there any CAD files (the pics Ive seen online seem to be CAD drawn). Thanks in advance. Patrick


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 3, 2018)

pat_pending said:


> Right thats settled. The Rupnow is my next build. Do you happen to know where I could get the latest version of the plans from? Are there any CAD files (the pics Ive seen online seem to be CAD drawn). Thanks in advance. Patrick


Check out post #12 in this thread. There is a download link there. --- Brian Rupnow


----------

